# [OFFTOPIC] Erfahrungen mit Hardwarekomponenten unter Gentoo

## Jefferson

Grüße an alle Gentoo User   :Very Happy: 

mein Netzteil hat sich verabschiedet und den Rest vom Rechner mit ins Nirvana genommen.

Auf der Suche nach etwas neuem bin ich auf einen Wielander Morgenstern 2843N Quad gestoßen.

http://www.ebug-europe.com/bug/default.asp?PageNo=DEFAULT&Jump=results%2Easp%3FPageNo%3DSEARCH%26Click%3D1%26searchterm%3DWielander%2BMorgenstern%26Identity%3DSchmiede

Vor dem Kauf wollte ich aber erst einmal checken, ob die Hardware auch unter Gentoo einwandfrei läuft. Bei der Suche hierzu hat das sonst geniale Gentoo Forum nicht viel hergegeben und auch Google gibt nicht viel her.

 :Question:   Hat vielleicht einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit den nachfolgenden Komponenten gesammelt? 

1. Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600

2. Mainboard ASUS P5N32-E SLI mit nforce 680i Chipsatz

3. 2x Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS (512MB) im SLI Verbund

Grüße

Jefferson

----------

## sicus

Hi,

Ich habe nicht exakt diese komponenten, aber recht ähnliche:

CPU: die selbe: Intel core2quad Q6600 @2,4GHz

Mainboard: P6N SLI nvidia 650i

GraKa: Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS (512 MB), aber nur eine davon

Funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Der größte unterschied zwischen deinen und meinen komponenten dürfte der chipset sein. Ich weiß nicht wie es mit dem 680i ausschaut. der 650i jedenfalls macht bei mir keinerlei probleme.

Grafikkarten im SLI verbund hab ich noch nie ausprobiert.

----------

## Jefferson

Hallo Sicus,

danke für deine Antwort!

Schade dass Du keine zwei Grafikkarten im SLI Verbund hast, denn das ist ja auch noch ein interessanter Punkt.   :Sad: 

Wenn jetzt noch jemand zwei Grafikkarten im SLI Verbund am laufen hat und bestätigen könnte, dass unter Gentoo der Betrieb kein Problem darstellt, wäre damit meine Kaufentscheidung so gut wie gefallen.   :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Jefferson wrote:*   

> Hallo Sicus,
> 
> danke für deine Antwort!
> 
> Schade dass Du keine zwei Grafikkarten im SLI Verbund hast, denn das ist ja auch noch ein interessanter Punkt.  
> ...

 

ich frag mich eher wo der sinn der karten unter gentoo liegen soll, ausser den aktionären deines stromanbieters die dividende zu versüßen.

highendgames die nur im dualgraka betrieb laufen gibt es unter linux eher weniger.

----------

## sicus

kannst es aber auch anderst sehen:

er spielt gerne spiele, auch solche high end games unter windows mit 2 grafikkarten.

jetzt hat er jedoch noch gentoo auf seinem rechner welches er ebenfalls nutzen möchte. er will jetzt wissen ob das keine probleme macht. jedesmal eine grafikkarte auszubauen um gentoo fehlerfrei nutzen zu können wäre ja irgendwie doof.

die frage ist also durchaus berechtigt, er hat ja nichts davon gesagt, dass er den rechner exklusiv mit linux betreiben will.

----------

## Masterle

bei meinem alten Rechner (2x 6600GT auch SLI) gings ohne Probleme. Nvidias Binärtreiber unterstützt auch SLI.

Mfg

masterle

----------

## Jefferson

@ScytheMan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich frag mich eher wo der sinn der karten unter gentoo liegen soll, ausser den aktionären deines stromanbieters die dividende zu versüßen. 
> 
> highendgames die nur im dualgraka betrieb laufen gibt es unter linux eher weniger.
> ...

 

Dein Einwand ist absolut berechtigt, denn es gibt wirklich nicht viele Spiele die unter Linux laufen und zwei Grafikkarten benötigen. Ausser Strom zu verballern ist hier der Nutzen gleich Null.

Da ich aber gerne auch mal ein aktuelles Game spiele, sind die Überlegungen dergestalt, dass ich Windows in einer virtuellen Maschine unter Gentoo installiere.

Da ich jetzt keine Lust habe, immer eine Grafikkarte im Linux-Normalbetrieb auszubauen, weil diese Probleme bereitet und nur unter Windows funktioniert, so wie sicus treffend erkannt hat, sollte der Betrieb von 2 Grafikkarten unter Linux keine Probleme bereiten.

@ Masterle

Dank auch an dich für die kurze Info über den problemlosen Betrieb im SLI Modus.

----------

## xraver

Also mit den Komponenten dürftest du kein Problem haben. Habe eine ähnliche Konfiguration.

-P5NE-SLI (feines Board)

-E6600 (hab mich mega geärgert als der Q6600 2 Wochen später für nen 10ńer mehr zu haben war)

-8800GTS (die erste Version)

2 Karten im SLI Verbund zu haben finde ich totaler Overkill. Mal abgesehen von der verschwendeten Energie läuft SLI nicht immer so perfekt wie man sich das Vorstellt. Auch die Leistung ist nicht gleich die doppelte. Wenn man mehr Power braucht würde ich lieber auf eine neuere Karte setzen. Da hat man mehr von und spart auch noch Strom.

Aber ansonsten wirst du auf jeden fall deinen Spass mit der Hardware haben.

----------

## Evildad

 *Quote:*   

> Da ich aber gerne auch mal ein aktuelles Game spiele, sind die Überlegungen dergestalt, dass ich Windows in einer virtuellen Maschine unter Gentoo installiere. 

 

Du weisst aber schon, dass das nicht funktioniert, wenn du mehr als Hearts spielen willst?!?

----------

## Jefferson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Du weisst aber schon, dass das nicht funktioniert, wenn du mehr als Hearts spielen willst?!?
> 
> 

 

Wieso denn das?

In der Virtuellen Maschine wird ein komplettes Windows installiert, welches genauso läuft wie ein separates in Dual-Boot Konfiguration installiertes. Der Charme hierbei ist ja nur, dass man nicht jedesmal neu booten muss. Daher sollten auch die Spiele problemlos installierbar sein und auch laufen, oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?

----------

## Haldir

 *Jefferson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Du weisst aber schon, dass das nicht funktioniert, wenn du mehr als Hearts spielen willst?!?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Afaik geht keine 3D Beschleunigung, also keine modernen Spiele.

----------

## Jefferson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Afaik geht keine 3D Beschleunigung, also keine modernen Spiele.
> 
> 

 

Uups, dass war mir bisher nicht bekannt!   :Shocked: 

Das bedeutet also im Klartext, dass ich immer noch meine separate Windows Installation für Spiele benötige, welche mittels Dual Boot gestartet wird. 

Genau das wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr haben, aber wenn's nicht geht, kann man nichts machen.

Auf meinem alten PC (PIII, 800MHz, 512 MB RAM) brauchte ich keine virtuelle Maschine zu installieren, da sonst der Rechner quälend langsam geworden wäre, deshalb habe ich das bisher auch noch nicht ausprobieren können.

Aber danke für den Hinweis!

----------

## ScytheMan

Evtl. wäre Hybrid-SLI interessant für dich? Das schaltet imho die PCIe Grakas bei Nichtverwendung ab und nutzt nur die OnBoardGraKa.

Spart Strom und einige Grad Celsius in deinem Gehäuse, wenns funktioniert.

Wie der Linux Support dafür im Moment aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht. 

gruß ScytheMan

----------

## artbody

also bei Linux nebenbei reicht doch auch ne VMware?

hab ja seit neuestem auch ein W-98 er auf der vmware -  :Razz: 

----------

## Evildad

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Uups, dass war mir bisher nicht bekannt! 

 

Deshalb sag ich es ja   :Very Happy: 

Und nein es hat keine 3D Beschleunigung weshalb Du nicht glücklich werden wirst.

----------

